# Trapper and Pet Owners in Trouble



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At the link below, a trapper is in trouble for trapping too close to a park and catching dogs. The dogs' owners are in trouble for messing with the traps.

http://missoulian.com/news/local/trapper-to-be-cited-for-traps-too-close-to-camp/article_9e711bc0-35bf-11e1-8476-001871e3ce6c.html

www.thinkingafield.org


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which came first ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Montana beware. That's how it started in Colorado.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's inconceivable to me as to why a trapper would set his traps so close to a campground where pets and small children could be at risk.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> It's inconceivable to me as to why a trapper would set his traps so close to a campground where pets and small children could be at risk.


 He's not a trapper, he's a crapper--got crap for brains.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It's inconceivable to me as to why a trapper would set his traps so close to a campground where pets and small children could be at risk.


Totally agree.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> He's not a trapper, he's a crapper--got crap for brains.


I believe that would make him the "crapee". I'm just sayin'


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You guys are completely on target. It's these so called sportsmen that ruin our sport for the rest of us. They just keep giving the anti's more ammo to use against us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> You guys are completely on target. It's these so called sportsmen that ruin our sport for the rest of us. They just keep giving the anti's more ammo to use against us.


Well said.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The only reason I can think of is the trapper is lazy and can get in easily with the trails open not thinking that people would be walking in so late in the year. I would wanna be as far from people as I can. I had an entire trapline stolen when I was 15 and never forgot how mad I was. Some guy out walking his dog and trespassing found them and took 'em home. Back then the CO's couldn't care less about a kid. But I learned a valuable lesson. This is one who will start the process of Gov't screwing with trappers in Montana.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

WHAT AN IDIOT! setting that close. PURE LAZINESS! I have seen it first hand with a guy I know that started out trapping this year. I told him you need to set away from people and where people frequent with their pets. But he is pretty lazy, and made most of his first sets within 30 or so yards of the roads. Finally, no more trapping right off the main roads, but still setting within the 30-40 yards of the roads he is trapping. just being lazy, plain and simple. . .


----------

